# converting to a bare bulb grow with cooltubes



## vein5 (Jun 18, 2012)

well in my 4x10 grow room I have a vert scrog with 2 600watts in cool tubes. After reading it sounds like bare bulbs is the way to go. Now I just bought these cool tubes this year and was wondering if anyone has taken the socket out or removed the glass from the cool tube instead of buying a socket. also is it really worth to convert like you guys say?


----------



## Moebius (Jun 18, 2012)

vein5 said:


> well in my 4x10 grow room I have a vert scrog with 2 600watts in cool tubes. After reading it sounds like bare bulbs is the way to go. Now I just bought these cool tubes this year and was wondering if anyone has taken the socket out or removed the glass from the cool tube instead of buying a socket. also is it really worth to convert like you guys say?


I would have thought it would have been cheaper just to buy an e40 socket..... of course, cooltubes can have the glass removed, i personally wouldn't.


----------



## vein5 (Jun 18, 2012)

So you think i should stick with cool tubes? Or is it worth to switch to bare bulb


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 18, 2012)

4x10x what? and how many cfm is your exhaust/ filter, basically if you exhaust is not powerful enought than no, you will still need a fan to cool lights. i would add 300cfm added on exhaust for each light(600cfm in your case so this proably means upgrading your filter and fan), on another note this only works for rooms that dont use co2.


----------



## vein5 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well the room is 7 ft high. I have a. 6 in inline fan with a carbon filter and dust shroom. Maybe ill stick with the cool tubes. Some people are telling me if the glass is clean the lumen output should be almost as good as bare bulb. The room is 4 x 10 ft but the grow is a 4x4 circle with a cage around.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 18, 2012)

true but it is difficult to keep glass clean often times, personally i would stick with the cool tubes.


----------



## vein5 (Jun 19, 2012)

^yeah im going to for now, I finally got my setup all perfected.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 20, 2012)

If you can have a small fan blowing upwards under a bare bulb and keep temps manageable, then that'd be the best option. its a pain to take the ducting and bulbs off of tubes, because they will get dirty and need cleaning. But keep the cooltubes for backup. (in case of a heatwave). 


Just bite the bullet and buy a couple of sockets for your bare bulbs. If you don't want to pay sticker price, then try craigslist or ebay


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jun 20, 2012)

vein5 said:


> well in my 4x10 grow room I have a vert scrog with 2 600watts in cool tubes. After reading it sounds like bare bulbs is the way to go. Now I just bought these cool tubes this year and was wondering if anyone has taken the socket out or removed the glass from the cool tube instead of buying a socket. also is it really worth to convert like you guys say?


Sounds cool. Got any pics?


----------



## vein5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah I spent a fortune designing and building it. I have a round platform on wheels with removable ducts to spin. I would post pictures but uncle sam above watching, so I dont trust putting pictures up


----------



## cindysid (Jun 21, 2012)

If I was that paranoid I wouldn't be growing....


----------



## vein5 (Jun 21, 2012)

well considering everyone i knew that grows have been busted I take no risks. Besides I grow because i love to grow


----------

